# Eye of the Wizard! "A great, fun little romp" -- Red Adept Reviews



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

​ 

*EYE OF THE WIZARD*​
*"A great, fun little romp.* -- _Red Adept Reviews_

*"Wildly entertaining."* -- KindleObsessed.com

*They're misfits... but they're the only heroes around.*

From the author of _Song of Dragons_ comes _Misfit Heroes_ -- a fantasy series about creepy monsters, underdog heroes, and epic adventure. For all ages.

*BOOK ONE: EYE OF THE WIZARD*

Shadows prowl the night. A dark warlock musters power. Evil lurks in every corner. The world needs heroes. What they get... is a few misfits.

A couple failed squires. A jinxed wizard. A banished spirit of the forest. A childlike demon and her teddy bear. They are outcasts, failures, oddballs. They might just save the world.

*Buy from Kindle US -- $2.99*

*Buy from Kindle UK -- £2.17*

*SILLY INTERVIEW!* Two characters from _Eye of the Wizard_--Neev (a wizard) and Romy (a goofy demon girl)--visited the blog _From the Shadows_ recently. They caused some major havoc. Take a look.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

> Swords, Spells, and Skeletons!


These are a few of my favorite things.

Congratulations, Daniel! Looks great.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

where'd the cheetos go?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> where'd the cheetos go?


I know you like the puffy kind:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daniel, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Keith!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

So buying at lunch!  Good luck with it


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> So buying at lunch! Good luck with it


Thanks, Arkali! You've read _Firefly Island_, right? I hope you enjoy _Eye of the Wizard_, too.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Actually, have no... :blush:  Nor Flaming Dove.  For some reason the cover of FI just never grabbed me >.>  I DO have TGoD, (oooh... wild) and hopefully will read it soon.  I meant to read it this week, but my Daddy fell and broke his hip Tuesday so after finally getting back to town last night I'm horribly behind.  Bah!  But soon, soon, soon


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Actually, have no... :blush: Nor Flaming Dove. For some reason the cover of FI just never grabbed me >.> I DO have TGoD, (oooh... wild) and hopefully will read it soon. I meant to read it this week, but my Daddy fell and broke his hip Tuesday so after finally getting back to town last night I'm horribly behind. Bah! But soon, soon, soon


I hope your dad gets well soon!

No worries about _Firefly Island_. I'm probably confused because often when people buy one of my new books, they tell me, "I've read _Firefly Island_, so I'll grab this one too." I think either _The Gods of Dream_ or _Eye of the Wizard_ are good books to start with; the former is long and more serious, the latter is a light and quick read.

I've been thinking of asking my artist (the same one who created the covers for _The Gods of Dream_ and _Eye of the Wizard_) to create a new _Firefly Island _cover. If I do, it'll be the fourth cover _Firefly Island_ has had! I sold the book to a small press years ago; they commissioned artwork from a lovely artist named Stephanie Law. Five Star Publishing printed the hardcover and gave it new artwork. The current ebook version has the novel's third cover.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, Daniel 
Thanks!  I actually just got off the phone with Daddy and he's sounding MUCH better today, like his old self.  He's 90, so I was pretty terrified Tuesday when mama called.

Anywho - the FI cover is nice looking, but it just does nothing for me and makes me think Sci-Fi, so, umm... yeah.  Never picked it up, even though I KNOW it's a fantasy book.  Go figure.  I'm really looking forward to reading TGoD, though.  Sadly, I'm so behind now with classwork, which has put me behind with editing stuff...  vicious cycle.  Grrrr.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Hi, Daniel
> Thanks! I actually just got off the phone with Daddy and he's sounding MUCH better today, like his old self. He's 90, so I was pretty terrified Tuesday when mama called.


I can imagine. Scary stuff. I'm glad he's doing better!



Arkali said:


> Anywho - the FI cover is nice looking, but it just does nothing for me and makes me think Sci-Fi, so, umm... yeah. Never picked it up, even though I KNOW it's a fantasy book. Go figure. I'm really looking forward to reading TGoD, though. Sadly, I'm so behind now with classwork, which has put me behind with editing stuff... vicious cycle. Grrrr.


Here is the cover from the hardcover. What do you think?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Arenson = Buy

Loved Flaming Dove.  Firefly is on my TPB.  I've been really swamped with school, but I'm back to reading now.

Look forward too this Daniel.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet cover art. Looks like a nice story too!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

And _Eye of the Wizard_ just received its first Amazon review -- for five stars. That was fast!

Here's a quote from the review: "...if you are looking for a fun read with loveable characters and an entertaining story at a great price, this is a book worth looking at. For me to give 5 stars is rare but in this case I felt that the entertainment to cost ratio made it 5 star worthy."

You can read the full review here.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I can imagine. Scary stuff. I'm glad he's doing better!
> 
> Here is the cover from the hardcover. What do you think?


Thanks!

Well, hrrrm. In some respects, the older cover is better. It communicates the genre better, for one thing. BUT - it's dated looking. The new cover at least looks new, but it gives a totally wrong impression of what you're getting. Hope that makes sense?

Oooh! Forgot to add - 'grats on the five-star!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Well, hrrrm. In some respects, the older cover is better. It communicates the genre better, for one thing. BUT - it's dated looking. The new cover at least looks new, but it gives a totally wrong impression of what you're getting. Hope that makes sense?


Makes sense to me.  The current _Firefly Island_ cover was inspired by George R. R. Martin's fantasy covers. For example:










While I love George R. R. Martin's work,


Spoiler



I think my cover is better than his. Shhh.





Arkali said:


> Oooh! Forgot to add - 'grats on the five-star!


Thanks.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Makes sense to me.  The current _Firefly Island_ cover was inspired by George R. R. Martin's fantasy covers. For example:
> 
> While I love George R. R. Martin's work,
> 
> ...


I HATE that cover. Truly. I'd be willing to bet that's the later cover. Let me go look...
Not sure which cover came first, but I definitely prefer this one:


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> I HATE that cover. Truly. I'd be willing to bet that's the later cover. Let me go look...
> Not sure which cover came first, but I definitely prefer this one:


I think that one (with the illustration) came first. Not sure why they changed it. But one thing's for sure: I can't wait to see the mini-series.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I think you're right about the cover order.  And I don't know why they changed it, either.  I definitely think it was a step backwards.  Totally agree that the TV show is probably going to be awesome, though   Do you know when it's supposed to start?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> I think you're right about the cover order. And I don't know why they changed it, either. I definitely think it was a step backwards. Totally agree that the TV show is probably going to be awesome, though  Do you know when it's supposed to start?


April 17! Get your HBO ready!

http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html

I've seen some of the trailers and "behind the scenes" videos. You can find them on youtube or the HBO website. It looks very well made.

George R. R. Martin has definitely inspired my writing. I first read _A Game of Thrones_ in 1998, when I was 18 years old, and it changed the way I thought about fantasy literature. It was dark, gritty, and un-romantic. It hasn't inspired _Eye of the Wizard_, which is a lot lighter and more whimsical, but I do see GRRM influences in the current novel I'm writing.

By the way: Two characters from _Eye of the Wizard_--Neev (a wizard) and Romy (a goofy demon girl)--will be visiting the blog _From the Shadows_ on Tuesday. They're going to wreak some major havoc. Neev is going to (try to) interview Romy, and both characters will be answering questions from the blog's readers. If you're on GoodReads, you can RSVP here: http://www.goodreads.com/event/show/108256


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Daniel, what do you think of Martin's style of rotating the POV around a large cast of characters? I really like it and have been using a similar style in my own books, but I know some readers prefer to stick with one character throughout an entire story.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> Daniel, what do you think of Martin's style of rotating the POV around a large cast of characters? I really like it and have been using a similar style in my own books, but I know some readers prefer to stick with one character throughout an entire story.


All my novels have strict, third-person POV, which rotates between the main characters. _Firefly Island_ follows this style, too, even though I wrote it before reading George R. R. Martin. Head-hopping is a pet peeve of mine; I don't read books with head hopping, and I dislike the ominiscient narrator.

In all my novels, I choose four or five character to be my POV characters. Secondary characters don't get this status. I choose the most important, interesting characters for POV rank, and make sure they're distinct -- by gender, age, personally, etc. Between chapters, I alternate between these POV characters, and tell the story from their head. Even though I write in third person, it's almost like a first person experience. The reader sees the world through the POV character's eyes, hears through his ears, knows only what he knows, experiences his emotions, can read his thoughts... and is never allowed to leave his mind. The reader can never hear/see/smell/sense anything the POV character isn't experiencing, or know anything the POV character doesn't know. There is definitely no head hopping, whereby I suddenly show you what another character is thinking, or show you something that's not inputted via the POV character's eyeballs. When I want to switch to another POV character, I end the scene or chapter, and can start with a new one. I'm careful to use this style in all my novels.

_Eye of the Wizard_ has six POV characters.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New five star review for _Eye of the Wizard_ on Amazon.com.

Here's a quote:

"_Eye of the Wizard_ offers a delightful opportunty to get lost in an hilarious world where the reader's expectations of fantasy novels fade and are replaced with chuckles and giggles. Arenson displays consummate skills and timing from chapter to chapter, without fail. Five stars is a perfect rating for this work, and I was disappointed that my numerous clicks on the page failed to make a sixth star appear."

Have you read _Eye of the Wizard_ yet?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Eye of the Wizard _now has three Amazon reviews.

Take a look.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel, how would you say this one is different from your other works? Just curious.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Author Sean Sweeney (Model Agent) reviewed _Eye of the Wizard_. He writes:

"Daniel Arenson has another gem here. Take a set of three siblings -- two knights and a warlock -- a summoned demon (who has barely gotten out of Pampers, even though she's 207 1/2), and a gorgeous spiderling... and you have _Eye of the Wizard_. Arenson is a master of description, especially in the fantasy genre. He draws readers in from the words Chapter One and doesn't let you go until The End."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New review for _Eye of the Wizard_ on Amazon. Here's a quote:

"This writer knows how make you care about characters and he knows how to keep a story moving forward. I'm going to read all his books."

You can read the full review here.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Syria (of Syria Says) has reviewed _Eye of the Wizard_. Here's a quote:

"Oh my god! I loved these guys! Each one is a great stand alone character - but putting them together is just brilliant! ... Daniel's style is fun and very easy to read - I read this all in one sitting. (So, I guess I can thank him for the eye twitches later&#8230;?) I loved his take on the fantasy genre. Grobblers, Spiderlings and an evil vulture named Vanderbeak. It doesn't get more imaginative than that."

Thanks, Syria!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New review for _Eye of the Wizard_ on Amazon. Natasha writes:

"I love reading Arenson because his writing is efficient, fast paced, and quirky. This author is a smooth one, and even masters the tone of a scene with an artistry that is just damned impressive."

Read the full review on Amazon.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New Amazon review for _Eye of the Wizard_:

"I really liked this book. I started it thinking that it was going to be a serious fantasy book, but it ended up being very funny and kept me entertained throughout... Highly recommended if you like a comination of fantasy and wit."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

From a reader: "Just finished _Eye of the Wizard_ and loved it! Just what I needed at the time -- a good light read after coming off some heavy stuff. I liked it so much I went and grabbed _Firefly Island_ and _Blood of Requiem_ and I'm thinking of getting the other two as well. If nothing else you just grabbed another fan with this book."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Daniel--

Your covers are so eye-catching. I must put you on my TBR. So many books, so little time!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Daniel--
> 
> Your covers are so eye-catching. I must put you on my TBR. So many books, so little time!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks Dana! I hope you enjoy my work.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

*Enjoy an excerpt from Eye of the Wizard....*

Nobody else saw the grobbler.

At first Scruff thought he imagined it. His family didn't seem to notice the creature. Father and Mother dozed in armchairs by the fireplace. His brother Neev was reading a dusty, leather-bound tome about chess. His sister Jamie, the youngest in the family, was playing with toy knights under the table. Had nobody felt the chill in the air, heard the grunting, glimpsed the twisted figure outside the window?

When he looked out the window again, Scruff saw nothing but an empty street, the wet cobblestones glistening beneath lanterns. The windowpanes were opened wide, and the night wafted into the house: its cool breezes, scents of crackling hearths, the distant sound of chanting monks. No grobblers. No lurking shadows. _You just imagined it, Scruff,_ he told himself. _ You listen to too many fairytales._

Scruff was thirteen and already six feet tall--the tallest kid in town--but when he was smaller, his mother would tell him stories of grobblers. "If you don't behave," she'd say, "they'll get you. Grobblers eat misbehaving children."

But of course, those were just stories. Pagan gods cursing beautiful, vain women, twisting and wilting their left halves? The women wandering the world as grobblers, left halves rotting, right halves never aging, a reminder of their corrupted beauty? It was ridiculous. Even their name, _grobblers_, sounded silly, a name some rambling storyteller would invent after his tales of Arthur, Robin Hood, and William Tell were already told. Scruff shook his head. _ Just stories, just stupid stories told to--_

A shadow moved outside, severing his thoughts.

Scruff straightened, goosebumps rising across him. There was something out there, something strange. Scruff could not see the creature itself, but its shadow made his heart race. At first he thought it the shadow of a young woman, but when it turned, Scruff saw a hunchback and a knobby, twisted arm. _ Half beauty, half beast. _ Hands sweaty, Scruff grabbed his brother's arm.

Twelve years old and wiry, Neev looked up with a grunt, eyes flashing. "What do you want, Scruff? I'm trying to read."

Scruff pointed outside. "Look! What's that?"

Neev sighed. "Really, Scruff, I don't like being bothered when reading, and...."

Neev's breath died, and he gaped out the window. The grobbler had stepped into view. Scruff saw it only in profile, and he gasped. He had never seen a woman so beautiful, with hair so golden, skin so silky, lips so plump and red. Then the grobbler turned to face him. Its left half was rotted and warty, scraggly hair swarming with maggots, red eye blazing.

The grobbler turned that red eye upon him, and Scruff grimaced. Its stare burned like a ray of hellfire. The grobbler's mouth opened--a mouth half perfect, half shriveled--and it hissed in a voice like flames.

"You will die, Scruff."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

KindleObsessed.com reviews _Eye of the Wizard_!

"As a I flipped my Kindle closed on Daniel Arenson's latest novel _Eye of the Wizard_, the only coherent thought I could form was, 'What the hell was that!?'"

Read the full review.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> KindleObsessed.com reviews _Eye of the Wizard_!
> 
> "As a I flipped my Kindle closed on Daniel Arenson's latest novel _Eye of the Wizard_, the only coherent thought I could form was, 'What the hell was that!?'"
> 
> Read the full review.


Ha! Awesome review. Congrats.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Eye of the Wizard_ gets a new cover!










See a larger image here.


----------

